# My new baby, 996 TT X50 :) pics inside



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Added new images:
http://public.fotki.com/Matt911/porsche_911_996_x50/

Thanks to everyones comments etc. on my earlier post, have had the car for a week and a half now, and it is awesome!

Got a new camera yesterady so managed to get a few shots, sadly the weather was crap and the surroundings not that picturesque (sp?) to say the least. The colour is Meridian, which is kind of lie a slightly lighter Avus, in dusky light it looks a lot darker - which i really like. Interior is Black.

Options on the car were:

X50 (upgrade to 450 bhp)
Aerokit
18" Sportech Wheels
Sat Nav with PCM

Also lots of little options, which are all an added bonus 

I was pleasantly suprised at the amount of space in the back, way more room than my TT, can carry to small-medium passengers in the back im sure. On the downside though is that it is a nightmare fitting a set of golf clubs into the car! the space under the bonnet is laughable, just big enough for a laptop and a briefcase, but i'm sure i can live with it 

The car was registered in October 2002 and has done just over 14k , i got the dealer to do the 24k service before i bought it, i also got the brakes fully checked and pads/fluid replaced. The car is in excellent condition both inside and out, the few people who saw it soon after pickup all thought it was new!

An awesome car, i'm gonna make the most of it while i have the chance!

Cheers

Matt

Uploaded a few (much better i think) images here:

http://public.fotki.com/Matt911/porsche_911_996_x50/


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

No pics


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Should be working ok now, it was a typo on my behalf.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Nice car, well done!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

One word,

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]

I want the new 911 Turbo Cabrio one day, its my ALL TIME dream car!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> One word,
> 
> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


I'll second that...


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Very, very nice Matt 8) Probably go for a Porker next myself. 
Wot do u think of the 997 shape thats comin out? Dont like the retro style lights comin back, prefer the 996 shape IMHO


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

*Fookin stunning !!!!*
I thought it was new until i read the thread again.
Those wheels are edible!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Stunning car....I'm so envious!

Think those are the 18" SportTechno wheels...beautiful 

Jackie x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Matt,

YUM YUM!

Enjoy and well done!

So did V6 TTJ go with the trade in?

John


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Absolutely stunning. Lucky git :wink:

Damian


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Absolutely lush!!!

are you prepared to tell how much? :twisted:


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for all the great comments 



> So did V6 TTJ go with the trade in?


No i retained the plate, once i get all the docs through i will sell it on here (Just wanna cover the price i paid and the retention fee) im sure another v6 owner will snap it up.



> are you prepared to tell how much?


<mutter>87k</mutter>


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Beautiful car.

If i ever decide to go back to owning 2 cars, then that would defo be on my list.

My nerves would never stand up to running a 996 Turbo as my only car, with all those jealous arseholes around.

Have to say that a 360 Modena CS would be my ultimate car right now, but again only if i purchased a run around as well & if not a CS then the DB9 is high on that same list  8)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

A stunning piece of kit that mate!!

And with the X50 kit and aero kit too!!

Looverly!!


----------



## rich (May 7, 2002)

Fantastic,

those look like 19" inch wheels max though and to be honest 18's

Mine is Artic Silver, Meridien is a beatuiful colour, looks awesome.

mine is here:
http://www.mharle.com/images/cars2.jpg
The fezza has gone now.
i hope you are going to make an appearance on http://www.pistonheads.com now


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Very nice indeed. You own the car I want but won't be able to afford for at least another 10 years 

Ah well.......when you sell it in 5 years give me a buzz and I'll sell the house...


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Have a look at one of the tyres for the rim diameter e.g. 225/45ZR17 is a 17" rim.

I'd be very surprised if they were 20", look more like 18s to me.

Not to keen on thre rear spoiler myself, but no doubt about it the rest is lovely! What's it like to drive?


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Yea it is 18" , i didnt think it looked as big as 20".

Normally i'm not a big fan of spoilers either, but i think it balances the shape of the car with the aerokit. i really like the look of the turbo without the spoiler/aerokit too, but given the choice i definatly prefer the look with the kit.

It is wonderful to drive, i'm still getting used to the power, it is very different to any can i have owned previously. Handling is superb, i have some nice twisty country lanes round here which are mucho fun 

Cheers

Matt


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Nice one. Maybe one day for me, but I'm about Â£60k short!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Show off


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice wheels!

Your 996 TT, like a GT3, is immune to RMS (Ruined Motor Syndrome) coz the basis is the last aircooled P engine. Should hold value nicely too. 

Regular 996's and 986's often dump their guts at 40k Miles.. then fight with Porsche. :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

VERY TASTY.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Wow - that is a lovely motor. I like the spoiler and agree that it balances the car nicely. Wow - all that power in a car that weighs - what - something like 1,400kg? 

Nice one.


----------



## rich (May 7, 2002)

Its not just the rear spoiler, the front and sides have additional parts too.

Add's downforce, effects top speed though.


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

you are the man


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

a great car....... esp with the X50


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> I want the new 911 Turbo Cabrio one day, its my ALL TIME dream car!


hope not, dont want you spoiling the brand


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

very very nice!

Ryan


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Uploaded a few (much better i think) images here:

http://public.fotki.com/Matt911/porsche_911_996_x50/

Be warned the 'original uploaded image' link will give you the original 1.5mb pics 

Car is with the dealer atm  an engine managment issue (something to do with an Air Mass Meter i think). I have a Saab 93 Aero as a courtesy car, could be worse! 

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Blimey - that's worth more than my parent's house. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice want to swap for my house?


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Looks great!

Very nice and very powerful :twisted:


----------

